# найти, что нравится vs найти то, что нравится



## greenterreno

The sentence "Можно найти то, что нравится" means "You can find what you like."  Why is " то" necessary? Cpacibo.


----------



## Q-cumber

Actually "то" is not absolutely necessary.   However it is always implied. I'd say "То" somewhat corresponds to English 'what' here.

Здесь можно найти (что?) одежду / мебель / книги, которые вам нравятся.
Здесь можно найти (что?) то, что вам нравится.


----------



## Rosett

You should not use comma in "найти что нравится". Actually, this means that you have no idea what you are going to find (if you ever find.)


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> You should not use comma in "найти что нравится".


I think comma is obligatory here, because _что нравится_ is not what is called "semantically integral expression" (цельное по смыслу выражение, as in par. 114 here).
This is just a subordinate sentence, which should be separated with comma.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> I think comma is obligatory here, because _что нравится_ is not what is called "semantically integral expression" (цельное по смыслу выражение, as in par. 114 here).
> This is just a subordinate sentence, which should be separated with comma.


Apparently, you should read the par. 114 more carefully. Let's do it together (bold selection added):

6. Запятой не разделяются выражения типа _есть чем заняться, есть над чем поработать, было о чём подумать, найду куда обратиться, не нахожу что сказать, осталось на что жить_ и т. п., состоящие из глагола _быть, *найти (найтись), *остаться_ и немногих других в форме единственного или множественного числа, *вопросительно-относительного местоимения или наречия (кто, что, где, куда, когда и т. п.) и неопределенной формы другого глагола. *Например: _Бранить есть кому, кормить – некому_ (Даль); _Есть чему и нравиться…_ (Писемский); _Нашли чем удивить: и без вас все это видели; Он не нашёлся что ответить и промолчал_.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> Apparently, you should read the par. 114 more carefully. Let's do it together (bold selection added):
> 
> 6. Запятой не разделяются выражения типа _есть чем заняться, есть над чем поработать, было о чём подумать, найду куда обратиться, не нахожу что сказать, осталось на что жить_ и т. п., состоящие из глагола _быть, *найти (найтись), *остаться_ и немногих других в форме единственного или множественного числа, *вопросительно-относительного местоимения или наречия (кто, что, где, куда, когда и т. п.) и неопределенной формы другого глагола. *Например: _Бранить есть кому, кормить – некому_ (Даль); _Есть чему и нравиться…_ (Писемский); _Нашли чем удивить: и без вас все это видели; Он не нашёлся что ответить и промолчал_.


I think this rule is not applicable here, because "another verb" in our sentence is in the personal form (нравится) and not in the indefinite form (нравиться), cf.:
В этом магазине можно найти, что нравится.
У этой женщины есть чем нравиться.


----------



## Q-cumber

Maroseika said:


> I think this rule is not applicable here, because "another verb" in our sentence is in the personal form (нравится) and not in the indefinite form (нравиться), cf.:
> В этом магазине можно найти, что нравится.
> У этой женщины есть чем нравиться.


My gut feeling tells me that the comma is not needed, but I'm not an expert comma placer, so to speak.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> I think this rule is not applicable here, because "another verb" in our sentence is in the personal form (нравится) and not in the indefinite form (нравиться), cf.:
> В этом магазине можно найти, что нравится.
> У этой женщины есть чем нравиться.


It does not make any difference when "что" is used with an impersonal verb.


----------



## AlexSh

Перед дополнением запятую? Интересно!
"то, что нравится" - дополнение, потому и звучит странновато без ТО, не дотягивая до допустимого существительного или местоимения. Разве что в разговоре можно проглотить.
Use "то".


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> It does not make any difference when "что" is used with an impersonal verb.


It would be useful for the learners of Russian, if you substantiated your view with reference to some grammatical rule. At least Rosental doesn't mention impersonal verbs in this regard. In contrary, he specially points to the indefinite form of verb as the condition of not putting the comma.


----------



## Vovan

I agree with Maroseika. The sentence _"Можно найти, что нравится"_ has _"тебе/вам..."_ missing, i.e. an incomplete subordinate clause:


> Неполные придаточные предложения, а также обороты, не имеющие характера фразеологических сочетаний, запятыми отделяются, например: _ понимать, что к чему._


----------



## AlexSh

...можно найти клад, капусту, бар, грибы, ...
Найти то, что вам нравится.
Найти что нравится. ...Криво и даже неопределенно: "найти" в значении "определить" или "что нравится", отвечающее на вопрос "что найти"? Но, если бы и можно было так написать (не сказать, не в речевом варианте), то лишь в устойчивом сочетании (бери что нравится, например).


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> It would be useful for the learners of Russian, if you substantiated your view with reference to some grammatical rule. At least Rosental doesn't mention impersonal verbs in this regard. In contrary, he specially points to the indefinite form of verb as the condition of not putting the comma.


Well, simply put, the learners can always refer  to par.114.1 (bold selection added) which states that

"Цельные по смыслу выражения не выделяются знаками препинания.

Запятая не ставится перед подчинительным союзом или союзным словом в составе неразложимых сочетаний, например: ..._ хватать что подвернётся, ... приходить когда вздумается, ... ночевать где придётся, ... *бери что нравится*, ..., ешь что дают, ... достать что нужно_ (но: _достать всё, что нужно_), _..."_
The examples above (cited from Rosenthal) feature impersonally used verbs that do not constitute subordinate clauses for the purpose of putting punctuation marks, as if in the OP statement.

That said, we must admit that the proper punctuation is: найти что нравится, but найти то, что нравится.


----------



## Maroseika

I'm afraid I cannat agree with such free interpretation of this rule, too (same as the rule 114.6 above).
Expression mentioned in par. 114.1 are what Rosental calls "idiom": "Данное правило основано на том, что фразеологические обороты не образуют придаточного предложения и, как правило, эквивалентны члену предложения. Так, в сочетании _говорит об этом где только может_ последние слова имеют значение «везде». Если же какое-либо из приведенных выше и аналогичных сочетаний употреблено не в качестве фразеологического оборота, то оно может образовать придаточное предложение (часто неполное) и выделяться запятыми".

Бери что нравится means бери все, что угодно.
Можно найти, что нравится means можно найти именно то, что нравится.

Thus, _что нравится_ is an idiom in the first example (semantically integral expression) and is not an idiom in the second one.


----------



## Rosett

r





Maroseika said:


> I'm afraid I cannat agree with such free interpretation of this rule, too (same as the rule 114.6 above).
> Expression mentioned in par. 114.1 are what Rosental calls "idiom": "Данное правило основано на том, что фразеологические обороты не образуют придаточного предложения и, как правило, эквивалентны члену предложения. Так, в сочетании _говорит об этом где только может_ последние слова имеют значение «везде». Если же какое-либо из приведенных выше и аналогичных сочетаний употреблено не в качестве фразеологического оборота, то оно может образовать придаточное предложение (часто неполное) и выделяться запятыми".
> 
> Бери что нравится means бери все, что угодно.
> Можно найти, что нравится means можно найти именно то, что нравится.
> 
> Thus, _что нравится_ is an idiom in the first example (semantically integral expression) and is not an idiom in the second one.


Your points and conclusion are based on a convenient but incorrect substitution of "цельное по смыслу выражение" by "идиоматическое выражение/идиома". A "semantically integral expression" does not have to be idiomatic, and Rosenthal does not privilege idioms in this part of the paragraph, either. Given the above, you may want to comment on _"достать что нужно_ (но: _достать всё, что нужно_)" from the same source.

I do not think that "что нужно" is idiomatic in this case, it is just as straightforward as military order; moreover, the suggested commaless _"достать что нужно_" is directly opposed to a comma in "_достать всё, что нужно"._


----------



## AlexSh

Maroseika said:


> Можно найти, что нравится means можно найти именно то, что нравится.


Можно найти, что нравится. = Зашли в кондитерский магазин, и среди множества конфет нашли такие, которые вам нравятся, но совсем не обязательно те, за которыми пришли.
Можно найти именно то, что нравится. = Пришли (целенаправленно) и нашли то (именно то), что искали.
Вот и вся разница.


----------



## Heinrich_Wutz

Hello greenterreno,


greenterreno said:


> The sentence "Можно найти то, что нравится" means "You can find what you like."  Why is " то" necessary? Cpacibo.



Well in all fairness it's not necessary here. Yes, your translation is absolutely right but the sentence itself doesn't sound natural/logical to me (regardless of the fact that it's grammatically correct). Cos I'm the only one who knows what I like.

First let me elaborate on this a tad more. The phrase "Here you can find what you like" means "we've got everything you can only think of.", or "we've got so many things that no matter what you like, you will certainly find it here.", now think of the situations where it would be the case. Not many come to mind, right?
It would be more logical to say "You can take what you like" meaning "you can take anything you like", "no matter what you like, you are allowed to take it" and it implies that you cannot take something we don't have here.
In Russian it would be "Ты можешь взять то, что нравится". "То" is redundant here but it's fine and probably makes the whole sentence sound more formal. It's like in English you can say "You can take anything (that) you like " and "that" would be redundant here as well.

Well I hope this helps.


----------



## Rosett

Heinrich_Wutz said:


> Well in all fairness it's not necessary here. Yes, your translation is absolutely right but the sentence itself doesn't sound natural/logical to me (regardless of the fact that it's grammatically correct).
> First let me elaborate on this a tad more. The phrase "Here you can find what you like" means "we've got everything you can only think of.", or "we've got so many things that no matter what you like, you will certainly find it here.", now think of the situations where it would be the case. Not many come to mind, right?
> It would be more logical to say "You can take what you like" meaning "you can take anything you like", "no matter what you like, you are allowed to take it" and it implies that you cannot take something we don't have here.


"то" makes perfectly sense in the OP sentence. Please check it out below:

Ответы Mail.Ru: Где *найти то, что нравится*?
Пользователь Полина Воробушек задал вопрос в категории Знакомства, Любовь, Отношения и получил на него 5 ответов.

Как найти себя в жизни. Женский сайт www.InMoment.ru
Не расстраивайтесь, переходите к другому пункту в получившемся списке или вернитесь к самоанализу и вновь постарайтесь *найти то, что нравится*.

Девочки, помогите! Хочу купить совместный купальник! Не могу ...
Девочки, помогите! Хочу купить совместный купальник! Не могу *найти, то что нравится*))) Может кто приобрел себе?)) Меня интересует магазин, цена и ...

Найти то, что нравится! — Новости — НИУ ВШЭ в Санкт ...
1 juil. 2013 - *Найти то, что нравится!* В субботу 29 июня во дворце князя Михаила Романова на Адмиралтейской набережной состоялось ...

Бренд-менеджмент. Учебное пособие
Макашев Максим Олегович - 2013 - ‎Law
Но в то же время именно среди редких вещей мне, например, и удается *найти то, что нравится*. Правда, у вещей бывает совсем узкая специализация.

Капитализм без эгоизма: путь истинного предпринимателя - это не ...
Джош Ланнон, ‎Лиза Ланнон - 2016 - ‎Business & Economics
*Найти то, что нравится*, и понять, как на этом заработать, одновременно делая добро людям, — именно в этом сейчас нуждается наш мир.


----------



## Heinrich_Wutz

Rosett said:


> "то" makes perfectly sense in the OP sentence. Please check it out below:
> 
> Ответы Mail.Ru: Где *найти то, что нравится*?
> Пользователь Полина Воробушек задал вопрос в категории Знакомства, Любовь, Отношения и получил на него 5 ответов.
> 
> Как найти себя в жизни. Женский сайт www.InMoment.ru
> Не расстраивайтесь, переходите к другому пункту в получившемся списке или вернитесь к самоанализу и вновь постарайтесь *найти то, что нравится*.
> 
> Девочки, помогите! Хочу купить совместный купальник! Не могу ...
> Девочки, помогите! Хочу купить совместный купальник! Не могу *найти, то что нравится*))) Может кто приобрел себе?)) Меня интересует магазин, цена и ...
> 
> Найти то, что нравится! — Новости — НИУ ВШЭ в Санкт ...
> 1 juil. 2013 - *Найти то, что нравится!* В субботу 29 июня во дворце князя Михаила Романова на Адмиралтейской набережной состоялось ...
> 
> Бренд-менеджмент. Учебное пособие
> Макашев Максим Олегович - 2013 - ‎Law
> Но в то же время именно среди редких вещей мне, например, и удается *найти то, что нравится*. Правда, увещей бывает совсем узкая специализация.
> 
> Капитализм без эгоизма: путь истинного предпринимателя - это не ...
> Джош Ланнон, ‎Лиза Ланнон - 2016 - ‎Business & Economics
> *Найти то, что нравится*, и понять, как на этом заработать, одновременно делая добро людям, — именно в этом сейчас нуждается наш мир.



I bet you don't see it but there's a significant difference between his sentence and the ones mentioned above. I thought I was clear enough when I explained my point.


----------



## Rosett

Heinrich_Wutz said:


> I bet you don't see it but there's a significant difference between his sentence and the ones mentioned above. I thought I was clear enough when I explained my point.


Sure you can always put together a few awkward examples in order to prove your own point. However, in standard Russian "то" makes perfect sense in the OP context.


----------

